

The Internet - You ain't seen nothing yet (2011 Video) - amouat
http://turingfest.squarespace.com/videos/2012/2/12/albert-wenger-you-aint-seen-nothing-yet.html

======
amouat
I saw this talk given at the 2011 Turing Festival in Edinburgh. One of the
most inspiring talks I've seen given in person.

